

Ask HN: What do you do to hire a UX designer on dribbble or behance - angelohuang

The reason I ask this question is because I have found about 20 designers who have potential to work on my project, and would like to contact them. Should I send them a survey to get an idea about their interest before I start email conversation with them?<p>Thanks for your feedback!
======
poppysan
Good UX and UI designers require a period of acclimation to a certain
industry. Be prepared to educate them so that they can best optimize for your
product domain. It's unlikely that you will find many within specific niches,
so you will definitely go through a period of education.

------
chrislawrence
I found a designer on Dribbble by just emailing them with a brief explanation
of what I need, what my budget was and asked if they were interested. Make
sure you only ask people who's work you actually like and you shouldn't have
any problems.

~~~
angelohuang
Did you hire UX or UI designer? If it's UI, I can understand. But it is harder
to hire UX designer without knowing what kind of product category they
familiarize.

------
coryl
Freelance designers get paid to design, so money talks. What would you be
surveying them about?

~~~
angelohuang
I need UX designer. Other than survey, how could I know if our team want to
work with them and they have a good sense of UX for our product category.

